# Diseñar Robots



## Carlos16 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hola amigos, os cuento: soy un chabal de 16 al que le encanta la robótica, me he estudiado 3 libros de formación profesional de electrónica pero aun así sigo sin saber como crear "la inteligencia" del robot para que esquive objetos, luces... 

Os agradecería que me prestéis vuestra ayuda 
gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 15, 2005)

Bien, yo estudio Automatización y Robótica, y tengo de Hobbie la Robótica. Si lo que quieres es desarrollar la "inteligencia", debes pensar primero en los problemas a resolver (como esquivar un obstáculo por ejemplo). 

La inteligencia de Maquina (Robot, Autómata, etc etc) se basa en resolver problemas (como esquivar un obstáculo), en base a toma de deciciones de acciones pre-establecidas (girar, saltar, retroceder, etc etc) mediante el análisis de factores (comunmente externos) que se recojen del medio (entorno de trabajo del robót), estos son simplemente los que recojen los dispositivos de entrada o Sensores del Róbot.

Uns situación de ejemplo seria ("a groso modo") : 

Si quieres que el Robót apague un incendio, deberias dotarlo de un sensor de temperatura (piro.), y de todo dispositivo que sea capáz del manejo del mismo.

No te olvides, Robót, es un término inventado en la Literatura, y por lo general la gente que desconoce del tema, tiende a imaginar por Robóts a los típicos androides cibernéticos que quieren dominar al hombre (jejeje).
Por ejemplo, una nevera (heladera para los Argentinos) es un Robót, que mantiene tus alimentos a una temperatura (regulada/programada) y efectua la toma de deciciones (refrigerar/parar - parar/refrigerar) en base a los datos recojidos del medio (cupla/sensor de temperatura, termostato, etc etc). Seguramente esperabas otra cosa, y si, la heladera no camina (al menos no la mia... ), no tiene brazos, no habla, ni nada parecido, esto, es porque cada Autómata en particular esta pensado para un ambiente de trabajo y funciones segun las necesidades. 

A mis compañeros de la Facu, siempre les digo lo mismo:
-De la lógica (ya que el área de la automatización que me gusta es la Domótica, automatización de oficina y hogar)

Con un poco de imaginación....

La róbotica es como la programación de computadoras, la diferencia es que en la programación la haces desde el "software" y en la robótica desde el "hardware" (aunque se incluyan entre ambos)

La inteligencia esta basada en la Lógica de resolución de problemas :

General

I)  problema>estimulo>analisis>posibles soluciones

Indicador de ascenso/descenso

II) problema>estimulo>analisis>posibles soluciones

problema : que el robot (un carro) indique si sube (Led Rojo) o baja (Led Verde) por una pendiente

estimulo : una ampolla de mercurio que mide la inclinación

analisis : i) Hay variación de la inclinación ? 
              a) si la imclinación es Mayor
              b) si la inclinacion es menor

posibles soluciones :
              i) No prende nada, esta en terreno llano
              a) Enciende Led Rojo
              b) Enciende Led Verde

Fíjate en el análisis, no se si llegas a comprender el concepto en si de la inteligencia.

La Automatización y la Robótica, son campos de la Ingenieria muy extensos y en constante desarrollo, divisiones como la Robótica Industrial, Comercial, Domótica, Autotrónica, Inteligencia Artificial, Cibernética, Micro Electrónica, son parte de todo este vasto conjunto. 
Aunque en la mayoría de los casos no encontramos en la Róbotica con el uso de la electrónica y computadores, no debemos olvidarnos de la Neumática e Hidráulica.

Espero que el "concepto de inteligencia" en si, te sirva de ayuda, traté de explicarlo en lenguaje coloquial y no técnico, para facilitarte la comprención.


----------



## M-Chaos (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola! Estoy en la creación de un robot, leí la respuesta de arriba y me pareció muy interesante, varias cosas que se mencionan ahí las había pasado por alto. Mi problema lo encontré al empezar a hacer el diseño (la carcasa) del robot, con respecto a los materiales, la forma, la unión. En realidad soy nuevo en todo esto. Lo que intento hacer es un humanoide, controlado por un pic, el programa mas o menos lo tengo controlado, el problema lo tengo con el diseño del robot.

Saludos


----------



## RBX374 (Abr 8, 2008)

Humanoide? La carcasa va a ser más difícil de hacer. Posteo para mostraros un proyecto muuuuy interesante que he encontrado en Internet.

Se trata de un robot de seguir lineas negras, y explicado. Si alguien se interesa, me gustaria que me mandase información.

http://www.eis.uva.es/amuva/cybertaller/electronica/electronica.htm

Gracias


----------



## METALLICA (Abr 9, 2008)

ps mira, yo recientemente hice un seguidor de linea negra, y como dice manu en su excelente explicacion, lo primero que hicimos fue buscar el proposito (seguir linea negra), luego, un estimulo, que en nuestro caso era una serie de 6 sensores cny70 los cuales retornan 5 voltios si el haz de luz que emiten rebota (en el blanco), luego venia la toma de decisiones, esto ya era por la parte de software, se le indica que si tal sensor envia verdadero (5v, o que esta en blanco) cuando deberia estar en falso, merma la velocidad de uno de los motores para tomar el giro y corregir la linea y asi se va haciendo to el programa, apenas me pasen los videos y fotos, las subo a este foro. cualquier duda avisan

en este momento estamos haciendo uno de laberinto, supongo que conocen la categoria, luego le instalaremos un procesador de imagenes para que quede en una categoria especial de laberinto en la cual tiene que recoger 3 bolas de diferente color en orden (por colores) y luego soltarlas en la salida en el mismo orden y para septiempre, iniciaremos un bipedo que creo es a lo que se refiere M-chaos, chelate estos vides, tal ves te sirvan

YouTube - Robot bÃ­pedo RB1 (Parte 2)
YouTube - ROBOT BIPEDO BRAD2
YouTube - Robot BÃ­pedo - Caminata Normal


----------



## andreslinares (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola la verdad muy bueno tu post el año que viene tngo q entregar un proyecto "groso"
y lo q quiero hacer es un robot q apage incendios y te queria ? si no me podes tirar un par de ideas o algun libro q pueda leer para meterm mas en el tema desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Indicador de ascenso/descenso
> 
> II) problema>estimulo>analisis>posibles soluciones
> 
> ...


 
Error, n en tu lógica no consideraste la aceleración y por lo tanto, la ampolleta de mercurio tendría un estímulo equivocado.
Se que lo que has mencionado es sólo un ejemplo. Pero para el propósito que explica lo del la toma de decisión de si sube o baja por la pendiente, considera la inclinación del vehiculo, como? con un giroscopio!
Buen razonamiento por cierto!!
Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 21, 2009)

entra en...

www.miprimerrobot.com

por si te interesa..

saludos


----------



## DiegoFranco17 (Jul 18, 2014)

ustedes que se meten en el diseño de robots se enfocan mas en el diseño de los mecanismos y funcion de actuadores o en la buena percepcion de la informacion de entrada y diseñado completamente solos los diagramas de control ?


----------

